# Serralsamus Geryi



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi my dear friends
I am a research of seralsamus geryi possessor my wish serralsamus
to make a topic on the geryi on my web site in france..please help me in france we n not this species

would like to make a good subject and only you can







help


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

NARKOTIK said:


> Hi my dear friends
> I am a research of seralsamus geryi possessor my wish serralsamus
> to make a topic on the geryi on my web site in france..please help me in france we n not this species
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Is there any specific information you are trying to find out about the species?


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah the picture is beautiful very good species


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

NARKOTIK said:


> yeah the picture is beautiful very good species


----------

